# In Praise of McCoy



## Buc McMaster (Jan 27, 2016)

I've used a _lot_ of different fishing lines over 50+ years of angling, from mono to braid to fluorocarbon, but I keep coming back to McCoy Mean Green. Strong, supple, excellent knot strength and, perhaps best, zero spool memory. No other line I have fished lays out straight and coil-free like McCoy. On a casting or a spinning reel this copolymer performs in all regards. If you've not tried it and are looking around for an all around great fishing line you'd do well to give this one a shot. Any other Mean Green fans hereabouts?


----------

